# Eastenders (BBC1) - thought she was pregnant and it was ...menopause



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Been a while since I posted here and largely I've been doing OK.

Eastenders was a bit gruelling last week. One couple were due to be married (older woman, younger man). The woman thought that she might be pregnant but no - it was the menopause.

Hit a few sore places with me. My DH is younger and I'm 46 now. 

Anyone else thrown anything at the TV recently?

Love to all from,


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrrhhh i love eastenders and felt for minty and hazel!  They cant let people be happy can they lol

i must admit i didnt like tonights episode where deano came home and was so horrid to his mum after she was so happy to have him back!

Im so sorry this caused u upset, sometimes tv shows can be so insenstive to real lives!

Just wanted to wish u well


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Well it is Eastenders - no happy endings allowed. I know what you mean about these tv programmes - they can really push a button sometimes. I get particularly cross with the home improvement/home buying/relocation programmes (there are several), where inevitably during the course of the project the woman gets preggers. The programme makers just love it - and I suppose they reckon it makes better tv - no, it does not. Just makes me hate the couple – a fab house is not enough, now they have a baby on the way - smug so and so's!! I also hate the heavily preggo woman in the tv advert for washing powder that is currently doing the rounds. Honestly she looks like she's going to give birth to a space hopper!!
Bernie x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the support, girls. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate the advert for holidays, where the father is waiting, and a little boy runs up and is picked up and swung around and the caption is "we understand FAMILY holidays"
That upsets me. Don't know why but it does.
Was upset by the story line on Eastenders depicting the infertile woman doctor losing her mind and her husband to a pregnany floosy.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

the SMA adverts get me everytime  

also the recent hollyoaks storyline with jackie and tony and them wanting a baby has made me cry, i felt so sorry for her as i know what its like to feel the way she did but then they ruined it by getting her sister to be a sarrogate without going about it the right way. they made it seem so simple and her sister got preggers on the first month she basted herself with tonys sperm    

also the storyline with the looney doctor on eastenders trying to steal a baby.... made me soooo mad! my 'friend' turned round and said 'hope you're not like that when you see babies'     these people have no idea!


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

erm ... we've stopped watching tele ... kind of solves the problem!

One thing I have to be eternally grateful for, though, is that atleast I have DH ... being single must be even worse from an advertising point of view!

Jx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello! Hope you dont mind me 'gatecrashing' your thread...just wanted to say I too hate the sma advert. I cant even watch it , just sets me off.
I watched it first time and noticed DH sneak a sideways look at me....so i held it all in ...
2nd time...it came on and caught us unawares...the ad finished...10 mins later DH said. ' Its an ad for selling milk...focus on what the milk does...why do they have to tell parents just how wonderful it is to be a parent..THEYre lucky enough to know' 

Not like him to get bitter and twisted like me so I was chuffed to bits that he had shown a little '*****y' side!!

Seriously though.....before TTC i never dreamt that watching something like an advert could have such an upsetting effect on someone....I certainly do now

xx


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in - I know just what you mean about all those ads! Not sure if they are putting loads more on TV or I just notice more! There's always loads on in the morning when I get ready for work. Think I have the problem sussed though, if you watch the sports channels, they just do macho male ads! 
Lou xx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

OK, so I did watch tele this morning (have a cold and was round at my friends having coffee and cheering myself up) and ... has anyone seen the Pampers one where the little toddler is trying on her mum's shoes?  If not I definitely recommend missing it for general ickyness ...

Jx


----------



## CherryWoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness!- I thought it was just me who gets annoyed by ads etc. & that I was a wimp. I'm glad I'm not going totally mental! I hate that 'family holiday' ad with the dad & the wee boy too and those 'moving to the country'/'relocation' type programmes where the rich b*itch wife always gets preggers- grr!
I also hate the way that BBC1 morning news is always doing slots on pregnancy- 'is it better to be an older mum or younger?'- it can send me into tears before the day has begun. Today it was on 'baby showers' becoming fashionable- just what I bl**dy need!
I found out exactly a year ago tomorrow that I went into menopause in my 20s & would never have a biological child. Today feels like the anniversary of a death. Have had to reapply my makeup due to crying a couple of times & am hiding in my office. 
Everything seems to be shoving it in my face today- first a wee sugarbabes song 'Change' that always gets to me came on the radio, then that stupid baby shower item, & then the HRT clinic called me about a new prescription. I actually work in the hospital but the HRT clinic is in feccin maternity & I'm going nowhere near it to pick that up today- can't face it.
Does this get any better ever??
J xo


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh god, sounds like you need a really big   today weejen. its so totally inconsiderate having the HRT clinic in with maternity  

is it just me or do you hate going to the obs/gynae clinic and sitting in a room full of pregnant ladies waiting for their scans?


----------



## CherryWoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Right with you there! I think it is gross having the HRT clinic in maternity & telling people with premature menopause they will never have biological children in that setting. It's like taking someone with cancer to the morgue to tell them the diagnosis- grr!
Thank you for the hug Sweetie!
J xo


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

The IVF clinic we used to go to always had the tele on in the waiting room, and the first few times I was there it was always BBC 1 news and always something totally inappropriate about teenage pregnancy or abortion on ... then they seemed to switch chanels and we got Jeremy Kyle or whatever with the whole 'his wife had four children with my husband' thing ... or even worse we ended up with Ceebeebies ... it wasn't until I'd been in an out for several months on an almost daily basis that I got the confidence to say 'is anyone wanting to watch this' and switch chanels!!

Jx


----------

